# Who has the most road mileage this year, be brutally honest



## rensho (Aug 5, 2003)

*Road mileage this year, be brutally honest*

I'm at a whopping 430 for the year. 

It is really sad when you can recall all your roadie rides in your head in 2 minutes! Damn.


----------



## bcyclist (Jun 16, 2007)

that's less than a couple of weeks of bike commuting for me.

You should get out and ride instead of posting to forums! heheheh


----------



## mytorelli (Dec 19, 2004)

i have 5,000+ miles on my road bike. another couple hundred on my track bike, another couple hundred on my cross bike, and maybe 250miles on my tt bike.


----------



## Export A (Mar 18, 2007)

I did 4000 miles this year....probably my highest ever. My "year" is April to October up here.


----------



## new2road (Oct 7, 2007)

I have 525 miles. I bought my road bike mid october.
I also put about 1300 miles on my mountain bike.
I just started riding this year so I can't wait to see how many miles I can get next year.


----------



## smw (Mar 7, 2006)

Currently 3907. I missed a good 12 weeks of riding due to injury.


----------



## balzaccom (Oct 11, 2006)

Currently at 6176--but I won't catch last year when I did over 6400.


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

6350 outdoor miles so far. Next weekend should put me over 10,000 on my beloved Roubaix Expert/Pro.

http://www.bikejournal.com/journal_public.asp?rname=Dr_John


----------



## new2road (Oct 7, 2007)

How do you guys get so many miles? Do you commute on your bike?
I want to but am having a hard time figuring out a safe route.


----------



## Export A (Mar 18, 2007)

new2road said:


> How do you guys get so many miles? Do you commute on your bike?
> I want to but am having a hard time figuring out a safe route.




0 commute for me, all weekend and evening jaunts. I 'm envious of those who can commute on their bikes.


----------



## CoLiKe20 (Jan 30, 2006)

3300. probably 4300 by year's end.


----------



## CoLiKe20 (Jan 30, 2006)

new2road said:


> How do you guys get so many miles? Do you commute on your bike?
> I want to but am having a hard time figuring out a safe route.


52 weeks in a year. 50/weekend + 20miles week (very doable) --> 3500 miles/year.


----------



## Fr Ted Crilly (Feb 7, 2002)

rensho said:


> I'm at a whopping 430 for the year.
> 
> It is really sad when you can recall all your roadie rides in your head in 2 minutes! Damn.


Topped 7K miles earlier this week - about 3800 on the commute-and-slow-Sunday-ride bike.
Going off on a slight tangent, any big milers here like to take a couple of weeks off at the end of the year to refresh body & mind ahead of the next year?


----------



## Fr Ted Crilly (Feb 7, 2002)

smw said:


> Currently 3907. I missed a good 12 weeks of riding due to injury.


12 weeks? It was only 10 weeks over on Bike Forums


----------



## scottyperkins (Jun 18, 2007)

5731 on the road bike YTD, and another 308 on the mountain bike. Also, 357,982 feet of climbing.


----------



## scottyperkins (Jun 18, 2007)

Fr Ted Crilly said:


> Topped 7K miles earlier this week - about 3800 on the commute-and-slow-Sunday-ride bike.


Nicely done! 



Fr Ted Crilly said:


> Going off on a slight tangent, any big milers here like to take a couple of weeks off at the end of the year to refresh body & mind ahead of the next year?


Not this one. I've been saving up my PTO for the holidays and I'm planning on getting up and out as much as I can. Plus, with all the holiday festivities, if I take too much time off I'll be back in the super-clyde range before I know what I've done to myself.


----------



## rensho (Aug 5, 2003)

bcyclist said:


> that's less than a couple of weeks of bike commuting for me.
> 
> You should get out and ride instead of posting to forums! heheheh


Don't I know it. Too much time here, and not enough time out riding. I do have over 3000 mtb miles, so I'm not that much of a slacker. 


Maybe I'll binge and try and double my roadie miles by Jan 1. Of course it will need to be mostly trainer miles...


----------



## mytorelli (Dec 19, 2004)

new2road said:


> How do you guys get so many miles? Do you commute on your bike?
> I want to but am having a hard time figuring out a safe route.


well im a senior in high school, so I have a couple hours after school to ride.


----------



## imjps (Feb 15, 2005)

I'll finish up the year w/ over 5300 miles. Of that, I would guess 500 of those were on dirt. What a ratio. Only a few years ago, that ratio would have been reversed.


----------



## mohair_chair (Oct 3, 2002)

My best wild guess is about 1,000 miles. More than half of that comes from commuting 11 miles a day. My longest ride of the year was probably 40 miles. Getting old and fat sucks.


----------



## Bertrand (Feb 1, 2005)

3,000 km on the road for me. That doesn't include my 5 km commute, average about 3 times per week, or time on the trainer or gym bike.


----------



## ewitz (Sep 11, 2002)

12,000 km this year.

No commuting. Chains and cassettes are starting to add up.


----------



## rensho (Aug 5, 2003)

You guys that are putting on huge commuting miles get a major thumbs up from me. Not only are you typically strong riders, but helping our environment in a big way. :thumbsup:


----------



## scmtnboy (Aug 22, 2006)

I just added up 9372 miles so far. This is on the road but includes around 10 cyclocross races.


----------



## RedRex (Oct 24, 2004)

I'm at 6438 miles, but that was only in ten months (damn marathon got in the way).....


----------



## Squidward (Dec 18, 2005)

I've ridden 1491 miles this year so far.

I have kids so I cannot go for a ride every weekend like I would like to. They're not old enough nor fast enough for me to take them with me and I'm not about to drag them over a long ride. I did start bicycle commuting about three months ago so I am getting some miles from that (about 20 miles a week). The weekend after Thanksgiving I crashed while riding my mountain bike and have only ridden twice since then as I really busted up my right knee pretty good from that. I'm actually surprised that I put in so many miles this year. I do hope to get a few more miles in before the end of the year and I hope to break 2000 miles next year.


----------



## gray8110 (Dec 11, 2001)

I'm at 9,891 miles YTD - I'll crack 10,000 by Christmas if not before.

I don't commute but I have about 9 months where I rarely ride less than 9-10 hours per week... and doing the math, I guess I've averaged a little less than 11 hours per week. November, December and January have significantly reduced time on the bike, but I'm still getting 5-8 hours in most weekends. January through September are pretty focussed on race training (and racing of course)


----------



## tmanley (Jul 31, 2005)

6,609 through today. This includes being off the bike for 8 weeks due to an L4/5 buldging disc.


----------



## saccycling (Sep 30, 2004)

14,362 as of today.


----------



## cpark (Oct 13, 2004)

saccycling said:


> 14,362 as of today.


Now, That's impressive!
Congratulation!
I put less miles than that on my car....


----------



## cpark (Oct 13, 2004)

6516 miles as of today.


----------



## rensho (Aug 5, 2003)

saccycling said:


> 14,362 as of today.


Wow! Is any of that commuting? If so, how much? What's your commute like?


----------



## Oxtox (Aug 16, 2006)

3277 miles to date, no commuting.


----------



## scottyperkins (Jun 18, 2007)

saccycling said:


> 14,362 as of today.


Tipping cap and bowing low. Wow.


----------



## Dinosaur (Jan 29, 2004)

Over 7200...I'm retired.


----------



## Sagebum (Dec 9, 2001)

11,008 miles and 590.000 feet of vertical...mostly around Tahoe, Colorado, Cascades.

I hope to get outta the cold here next week for some warmer riding. Retirement has it's advantages.


----------



## P.D.E. (Oct 15, 2006)

9,219 through mid-October. Then I crashed into a dog and am done for the year


----------



## Jeffh (Oct 4, 2006)

I came up with 709 road miles and 2326 mtb miles with 418,259 feet of climb (**Motion Based ft**) total for the two.

rensho, I have over 500 miles of road riding with you this year, your numbers seems low.


----------



## California L33 (Jan 20, 2006)

3054 as of today. If I don't do double centuries every day until the end of the year I won't pass the 3700 I had last year.

edit: Did some recalculating and went for one more ride- 3161.87, still subject to booth review.


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2007)

about 7000 miles, I didn't get back from Iraq till March so for 2008 I want to go well over 10000


----------



## bmax119 (Jul 26, 2006)

*8K and family*

I'll hit 8K by the end of the year (3 days away) and that includes taking November off as my 'rest' month. Got a family and full time job, but ride on the trainer a lot and outdoors every weekend and nice day I can. Average 22-26 rides per month. Going for consistency this year as my highest mileage month was only 772 and my lowest was 704, excluding my month off of course.


----------



## cpark (Oct 13, 2004)

kytyree said:


> about 7000 miles, I didn't get back from Iraq till March so for 2008 I want to go well over 10000


Welcome back!
Wish you and your family happy new year and many opportunities to log a ton of miles.


----------



## Squidward (Dec 18, 2005)

I was wondering if you folks are counting your trainer miles? One of the rules my buddy and I have is that we count the actual miles we rode. If you rode a trainer, then you didn't actually move so you get zero miles in your mileage log. Should we be counting these?


----------



## California L33 (Jan 20, 2006)

Squidward said:


> I was wondering if you folks are counting your trainer miles? One of the rules my buddy and I have is that we count the actual miles we rode. If you rode a trainer, then you didn't actually move so you get zero miles in your mileage log. Should we be counting these?


 What are the rules on rollers? I counted 24 roller miles in my total- I know, I should pull them out more often. I counted them because I actually rode the bike, even if the bike didn't go anywhere. If rollers don't count my total goes down to a shade over 3000. I'd have to do the math again. Personally, I find rollers harder than roads, because you never get even an occasional stop sign and it's hard to keep cool. 

And if you go an out and back route do you get zero miles in your mileage log as well?  After all, the back route is 'undoing' the out miles. You end up in the same place as when you started so you get zero miles? 

Edit: "And this crit is ten laps, or zero miles."


----------



## rensho (Aug 5, 2003)

I would count rollers/trainers. They're so boring, they should count double.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

California L33 said:


> What are the rules on rollers?


It is common practice to count your trainer miles in the total but note how many miles are trainer. Do you wave when you're on a trainer??

fc


----------



## nor_cal_rider (Dec 18, 2006)

Once I get my ride in today, I'll be at 6,003 for 2007. No commuter miles (other than 65 miles from "bike to work week"). I picked up a Madone 5.2 back in mid October, and have 1600 miles on it, with the other 4400 miles on my old Trek CF Mtn Bike (spinning road miles).


----------



## Ronman (Feb 12, 2007)

Just over 5,000 miles for the year. The majority of that was in the hills, so I'm pretty content with this year's results.


----------



## Merlin (May 6, 2002)

5,986 for me , but that includes the MTB


----------



## trek7100 (Jan 1, 2008)

Two Thumbs up:thumbsup: :thumbsup: I can't believe some of the mileage, wow. You must ride every day for hours.


----------

